# The Anti Coastal Parade



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

Can we have a small, serious, and polite discussion not naming anyone or attacking anyone on what it is about coastal carpet pythons that you don't like.

Is it any of the morelia species? Or is it a particular type of carpet - clearly the coastal.

Is it because they're common and easy to breed?

Is it because they're not as pretty as other snakes (though in my opinion most coastal poo all over other morelia except maybe darwins).

Is it because they're placid?

Or is it because of....?

Please do answer it for me... But recall - it's about the SNAKE not the people breeding them.

I also don't want to hear from people who love coastals - only those who have an adversion to them, dislike them, or hate them for whatever reason.

I also don't want this to turn into a debate - I just want reasons for disliking this one type of snake.

And please - serious comments only - I am very keen to learn the psyche of the coastal hater


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 30, 2007)

I would prolly never own one because there has been such indiscriminate crossing of localities and spp with them and you really could never really know what you are getting. I mean look at what caostals have done to the diamond gene pool! 

I don't hate them, but i love the way the proud CCLC arc up when someone doesn's say they are the most beautiful snake they have ever seen :lol: so i guess you could say it is the owners not the snakes :lol:

(Notice my tongue is firmly placed in my cheek)


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 30, 2007)

I have seen some pretty coastals but there are a lot of plain looking ones - plain to me is boring. I love the morelia carpets because of their lovely patterns and colours. I would got for something like a Cairns Coastal which are a very striking looking snake rather than many of the ones I see pics of here. No offence to anyone keeping them but the likes of the proserpines and similar have nothing appealing to me at all.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

:lol:

Well done waruikazi...

So what is it that the coastals have done for the diamond gene pool - please explain (recall you've had many more years of aussie snakes above me - so I know very little).

I am very well aware of the CCLC - but that can't be a reason to dislike a snake (imo) - dislike the people is fine :lol:

There has to be more to this than just a snake that seems to outbreed others... There seems to be some pent up anger towards the actual snake as well!


----------



## nightowl (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm with Kathy on this one. I just find most coastal carpets to look plain and boring. Sure there are a few nice ones out there but for some reason the brown on brown doesn't do anything for me. Same goes for Athertons and some MD's as well. Maybe my taste will change in the future, who knows.....


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61484&highlight=diamond+intergarde

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68984&highlight=diamond

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64810&highlight=should+annoyed

I got sick of looking after this :lol:


----------



## Jungleland (Nov 30, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I would prolly never own one because there has been such indiscriminate crossing of localities and spp with them and you really could never really know what you are getting. I mean look at what caostals have done to the diamond gene pool!
> 
> Hey Gordo
> 
> ...


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

But the first one doesn't appear to be a 'forced' thing - I still don't get why you'd dislike a snake based on its breeding ability. 

It's interesting.

I can agree with the colouration issues - if you don't like browns... afterall brown isn't the new black... yet! But... the fact they can breed with several other locales - and let's face it - it's purely locale and up till recently the nomenculture has been poorly regarded (by the sounds of things) anyway!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

Jungleland - surely location location location just is so difficult to manage in the big flat Oz land anyway... other than the great divide - what's stopping a prossie cruising up the coastal line and continually moving through to Cairns or even the cape? Afterall, aren't carpets the MOST spread snake in Australia?

I'd imagine before human times that the snakes colouration was purely location. But does that still hold true these days?


----------



## Retic (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not a great fan of your common or garden coastal like we get around the house here. I like finding them and then letting them go BUT I love the morphs, no-one can say a Proserpine like this one below (bred of course by Jungleland) is boring or plain.


----------



## zulu (Nov 30, 2007)

*re The*

They eat allot,why should i waste rats on such a lowly species when i could feed them to something more worthwhile,my carpets are so ugly ive put a big picture of a greentree python on the wall so they can worship the king


----------



## Retic (Nov 30, 2007)

or this one


----------



## Adzo (Nov 30, 2007)

For me its mostly the colour and the boofy head. Six different shades of baby poo brown on one snake doesn't do it for me. There are exceptions that don't look half bad but is still don't think that they are worth the cost of housing, heating and feeding.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

A lowly species?

Sorry zulu - please elucidate on this?

Does that make you a lowly species - you're common!


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

Some nice ones, some ugly ones. Steve661251280-12923 Coffs ones, in fact MOST Coffs ones I have seen are spectacular, especially the striped ones, and white eyes..

I think you will find the majority of people who give it to the Coastal lovers only do it because they know how much you get upset. Its all stirring mate, dont take it to heart!..


----------



## Jungleland (Nov 30, 2007)

zulu said:


> They eat allot,why should i waste rats on such a lowly species when i could feed them to something more worthwhile,my carpets are so ugly ive put a big picture of a greentree python on the wall so they can worship the king


 
Yeah waste of food on ugly looking critters Gordo

Boa May I have them back please I said please.............

Pics of one of my ugly ones


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

pugs - take it to heart? haha... I know stirring - that's funny... but some people actualyl have a deep seated hate to coastals, I am trying to find why... The stirring thing isn't an issue for me  I thrive on it...

But - the CCLC have a fear and love to jump down the throats of everyone... These aren't the people I wanna hear from... I want to know the reasons why people actually physically hate the coastals!

So far the reasons seem menial - colouration, size... pfffft - that's fair enough... but not the reason to hate with such an adversion that it borderlines speciesism.


----------



## Jungleland (Nov 30, 2007)

Now boa, pugsly and gordo on board

We definately have 15 pages on the making here lol

Love you all


----------



## zulu (Nov 30, 2007)

*re The*



slim6y said:


> A lowly species?
> 
> Sorry zulu - please elucidate on this?
> 
> Does that make you a lowly species - you're common!



You didnt ask to here positives did you! :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

don't see any elucidation there zulu.... come on - lowly species - what makes a coastal a lowly species?


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL Joel..

Lets hope not.. I think I got RSI from the last thread..

Slimby does it really matter if people hate them?

I hate anteresia, others love them, so what?


----------



## zulu (Nov 30, 2007)

*re The*



Jungleland said:


> Yeah waste of food on ugly looking critters Gordo
> 
> Boa May I have them back please I said please.............
> 
> Pics of one of my ugly ones



That picture looks like one of my males from coffs harbour jungleland,mine doesnt have the separated stripes up the top though,HaHa ugly things hey matey!


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 30, 2007)

Tread carefully Slim6y, last time I saw a thread like this it disappeared! along with a member or two.....


----------



## nightowl (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't understand why anyone would actually 'hate' coastals, or any other python if you love snakes?

IMO they are mostly boring to look at (not counting the pics in this thread so far :shock compared to other Morelia species, but I don't literally hate them.


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah its an overused word Shane, Im guilty of using it, but 4 letters are quicker to type then 'dislike' or 'unappealing' or 'boring' etc.. lol

I don't hate any snakes of course, but just not interested in anteresia, as some people aren't with Coastals, the word hate is only used to stir up the Coastal Lovers, there so passionate about these things lol


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

pugsly said:


> LOL Joel..
> 
> Lets hope not.. I think I got RSI from the last thread..
> 
> ...



Actually pugs, i think there is a serious unbalance with coastal haters - i can understand a small populous disliking a species, but a large proportion on a 'snake lovers' site seems to tip the scales of balance - this is what I want to know about.

If you think I am taking it to heart - you really don't know me 

But - I am always keen to learn of people's opinions - I miss junglist*


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 30, 2007)

pugsly said:


> ...
> I think you will find the majority of people who give it to the Coastal lovers only do it because they know how much you get upset. Its all stirring mate, dont take it to heart!..


 
I think that nails it 

Personally I find the plain garden variety of coastal quite boring and ugly, but some of the morphs are spectacular. 

Also many of the coastal breeders are tarred with the "hybrid" brush. There are some out there definitely playing around with crosses and arent being truthful about it, but I think the majority are honest (well I hope they are).


----------



## Jen (Nov 30, 2007)

You should have made this a poll Slim6y, to find out the actual proportions. I'm sorry to post, as i LOVE the pics on this thread, and really have no other experienc\ce with them


----------



## zulu (Nov 30, 2007)

slim6y said:


> don't see any elucidation there zulu.... come on - lowly species - what makes a coastal a lowly species?



I think you must be elucidating slimfry,just look at that ugly striped carpet that jungleland has posted,who would want that in their collection,too many stripes to look at,liable to make one vomitt,too many vertical lines :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

Im not referring specifically to you mate.

But the general view is:

a) Common as a beardy
b) CAN be quite ugly
c) Good for a starter snake but people want to move on 
d) Questions about backgrounds/locale
e) Cheap, and SO many people are only in it to make a buck
f) If you have the choice of a Coastal or a Bredli/Diamond/BHP whatever, the foods always going everywhere but the Coastal first..

BUT, there are some positives

a) again, good first snake
b) easy to breed
c) Hardy
d) Can through some amazing morphs as we are now seeing - plust he Hypos are ok.

Everyone's different, I liked em at first. Then you move on.


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 30, 2007)

To each their own, Do you know what I do with animals I don't like? Nothing,,,, I don't keep them or post in threads about them. Why would anyone care what someone else wants to keep as a pet?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

yes caustic, that type of attitude sits well with me - but the CCLCS (stirrers) don't do that haha... But then there's the actual haters.

Now Zulu is trying to say that the carpet is a lowly species based on colouring - I can't see that - because by that very definition then I'd have to say BHPs are a lowly species to (but they're not).

I agree with the each to their own and keeping it to yourself - but what is coming out of the woodwork here is people don't hate them... they merely dislike them based on colouring - yet... most people who do hate them don't actually have a realistic reason - yet. 

I can understand a dislike - but still the scales of balance don't seem to be tipping in a direction that appears normal.

Incidentally - elucidate means: clarify: make clear and (more) comprehensible; 

Sorry zulu - didn't mean to confuse you with a word that sounds like hallucinate


----------



## Miss B (Nov 30, 2007)

I find them boring to look at. There are some nice piccies in this thread but the other 99.9% of coastal carpets bore me to tears, and I personally wouldn't bother wasting cage space on what I consider to be a pretty ugly looking snake - especially when there are so many other nicer pythons out there (of course this is just imho).



pugsly said:


> I hate anteresia, others love them, so what?


 
Yay! I'm glad I'm not the only one  I don't like Antaresia either. I think they've got ugly heads.


----------



## Jungleland (Nov 30, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Im not referring specifically to you mate.
> 
> But the general view is:
> 
> ...


 

Is this a FACT pugs???:lol::evil:


Now ZULU the warrior is also on board looks like we are going to have a busy week-end on APS lol

Joel


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

No facts here mate! lol

Whats your thoughts then sneaky?

Anyway, Im over talking about Coastals... where's that Intergrade thread...


----------



## Magpie (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't like coastal taipans cause they are too fast and too venemous.


----------



## bump73 (Nov 30, 2007)

This is too easy 

They have no legs and i like lizards:lol:

Goes for most snakes really so i don't discriminate between species, and there's even some lizards i don't like cause they gave up their legs to be try hard snakes

Ben


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Can we have a small, serious, and polite discussion not naming anyone or attacking anyone on what it is about *coastal carpet pythons *that you don't like.





Magpie said:


> I don't like coastal taipans cause they are too fast and too venemous.



:lol:

I knew there'd be one... but I didn't think it'd be you!


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 30, 2007)

ok, i'll post here, yes i have got defencive about my snakes, but tell me anybody that don't defend something they love, hey pugs, how many times have you said something about diamonds not being diamonds, not having a go at you, but i'm just using you as an example, 

now to all those CCLC and coastal haters that really only hate me i'd like to appoligize for sometimes taking things to much to heart, and thats a serious appoligy also, yes i'm addicted to coastals, yes i will defend them until i die, yes i think they are one of the nicest snakes i own, for feeling this way i also appoligize, 

sorry for posting in your thread slim6y, 

everybody wants to know why i love coastals, well this is why, how many other types of snake can you own and have 40 snakes and not one look the same? just a sample of the different patterns and colours, 

hey even i think some of the standed coastals are ugly, but when you see what they can breed you realize it's not what they look like, it's what they can produce...........

nobody ever saw an ugly jungle?? or an ugly woma, i remember a thread with what most called an ugly woma, does that mean every woma is ugly, nope..........


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 30, 2007)

Please excuse my obvious ignorance but what is the CCLC?


----------



## Jen (Nov 30, 2007)

dammit pony, now i want a coastal! can i have the brown stripy one please?  (2nd pic) i will love him and hug him and call him cadbury


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 30, 2007)

I hate coastals because they seem to affect their owners in very odd ways.One example is that people who have them seem to have no comprehension of the written word.As an example the author of this thread wrote "I also don't want to hear from people who love coastals - only those who have an adversion to them, dislike them, or hate them for whatever reason."


----------



## Sanchez (Nov 30, 2007)

Was that one of your hybrids pony?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe you've begun to miss the point of this thread - I don't want to know why people LOVE em - I want to know why people hate them!!!

And Hsut - CCLC = Coastal Carpet Lovers Club

So can you lovers go make your own thread... i just want the haters in here - thank you


----------



## Sanchez (Nov 30, 2007)

slim6y said:


> So can you lovers go make your own thread... i just want the haters in here - thank you



Done


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 30, 2007)

boa said:


> I'm not a great fan of your common or garden coastal like we get around the house here. I like finding them and then letting them go BUT I love the morphs, no-one can say a Proserpine like this one below (bred of course by Jungleland) is boring or plain.


 

I think you have nailed it right there Boa, one word, COMMON.

People, including herpers, always strive to be a little different, and when it comes to snakes, we are all fixated on colours, patterns etc... So the poor old 'common' coastal carpet doesn't have as much appeal to most as a GTP, a nice BHP or a Woma.

My two cents worth... I love them, I think they are great snakes, especially those that take up residence in my ceiling, obliterating the rats and mice that dare to venture up there.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry Boa but Hypo coastals look even worse, to me.


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

No offence taken Steve.

There is only 1 coastal in those pics I would like in my collection, and you know what one it is!

But .. This sums it up perfectly

"People, including herpers, always strive to be a little different, and when it comes to snakes, we are all fixated on colours, patterns etc... So the poor old 'common' coastal carpet doesn't have as much appeal to most as a GTP, a nice BHP or a Woma."


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 30, 2007)

FUNNIEST THREAD EVER !!!!!LMAO


dont worry slimey dude,theres more coastals out there than any other carpet

alot of these people see snakes as a fashion accessory they have no intrest in herpetology

and cause there common in the wild and common in captivity

people who breed get bored of them easy

funny thing is all carpet pythons are the same species just different colours really 
from different geographical locations

i like all the morelias the same i couldnt give a rats bum which was prettier

but people flood the site with pics of there coastals and we al get sick of the sight of them LOL


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 30, 2007)

by the way i have 5 coastals,and there great snakes

i have breed them purely to experiance the breeding process

most people are happy to own a coastal

but people who collect will want something less common for more$$$$

supply and demand dude


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

"funny thing is all carpet pythons are the same species just different colours really"

Oh here we go... 

M..US....T.... N..OOOO...T..... T....Y..PE.....


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 30, 2007)

yes all carpet pythons not that long ago where classified as morelia spilota variegata
so they where ALL clasifiedthe same sub species
bredlis,mcdowellii,metcalfeii where the same to science
in more recent years they have been divided into further sub species
but there all the same species everyone of them morelia spilota
just described as slightly different subspecies

so as you can see poor old coastals LOL
they get the rough end of the pineapple for being common


----------



## Vincent (Nov 30, 2007)

Your still alive i see Rob. Still riding?


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm well aware of that mate.

There NOT the same species (ALL carpet pythons)

Your interpretation would mean Imbricata and Bredli would also be the same species would it? No..


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

snakes seem to be the most poorly named family of any animal, and in particular the pythons.

I haven't done a lot in nomenclature for snakes, but i can see the carpets (and antaresia and liasis) all causing more issues than I would ever poke a stick at.

What ever happened to genetic similarities? 

I would think Rob is correct on what he said based on genetics (what little I know of them though).

Well - is that a reason to hate them - nope... 

To me it's just african violets - one with purple flowers one with blue!


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 30, 2007)

slim6y said:


> But - the CCLC have a fear and love to jump down the throats of everyone... These aren't the people I wanna hear from... I want to know the reasons why people actually physically hate the coastals!


 
Thats a slight exaggeration there mate, i have the line in my sig for one reason only... cos i love coastals  If you can show me a post i've made jumping down anyone's throat for not loving them i'll eat my hat with chilli sauce 

I don't expect everyone in the world to love coastals, horses for courses imho. but personally i love them purely for the amount that they can vary. you can have 25 hatchies from one clutch and none of them look remotely the same. thats cool


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

again... bung eye - don't be offended... you're not the one i want to hear from - I want to know why people don't like them!

I don't know all the CCLC members - but if you're one of them - good on yer... Where are the stand up haters tho? Come on... Not one hater has put up a reasonable reason yet - other than boring. 

Pfffft - I was expecting so much more from the masses!

Lovers.. Leave this thread alone!


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 30, 2007)

i think mate you'll find a lot of the "haters" on here hate only because of the people who love them


----------



## slacker (Nov 30, 2007)

My main reason for disliking coastals is their appearance. Of course, there ARE some nice looking ones out there, but in general, they don't do it for me. I don't think I'd ever consider buying another coastal.

The only morelia spilota I really like are (some) variegata (not the albinos either, the only reason I'd touch those is for the money--imho they're dog ugly) and cheynei.

When my cheynei breed I'll probably keep back a couple, but I don't think I'd buy any more of those either.

Outside of spilota, I might consider bredli and carinata, but beyond that, I'd prefer not to get any more Morelia. I'd rather have more aspidites, or possibly some liasis.


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 30, 2007)

Good one Slim,..

I have often wondered the same thing,...

Whats wrong with Coastals?,.. 
I have never heard anyone hating them before I found this site?,... 

My male Coastal is my fave out of our collection!,..


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 30, 2007)

pugsly said:


> I'm well aware of that mate.
> 
> There NOT the same species (ALL carpet pythons)
> 
> Your interpretation would mean Imbricata and Bredli would also be the same species would it? No..




yes bredilii ,imbicata , metcalfei are al the same species same as all carpet snakes
are the same SPECIES
only thing that differs is of recent years they have been further classified
into sub species groups
still the same species though they can interbreed


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 30, 2007)

ShaneBlack said:


> Your still alive i see Rob. Still riding?




haha hey shane ,of co**** im ridin,
ride 4 LIFE


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 30, 2007)

fox terriers and great danes are the same species then.....as they can also interbreed and belong to the same family group.... (not a good example I know, but hey)


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

Wrong..

Variagata NEVER included Bredli, or Metcalfi.

They are NOT Morelia Spilota. They are NOT the same species.

Anyway..


----------



## method (Nov 30, 2007)

tra lala, this thread is getting a lil nasty 


For me i think some standard coastal's can be downright hideous but whats the difference to any other snake? Every single snake imo has some ugly specimens going around. I mean just look at some of Steve's and Jungleland's morphs, they are awesome. I would personally give up a chance to own most snakes any day to get my hands on Steve's second last coastal, Saturn 

I know a few people might not like this but hey its the same as calling a coastal but ugly and "worthless" etc, but the downright ugliest head on a python would have to be a BHP imo, personally i dont want to look at those ugly worms that look like somones wrapped their hands around its neck and dipped it in a bucket of black paint  but that just my opinion. The majority of the colour's dont do nothing for me either but like i said before any snake will have some beauty's and the designer bhp's that were posted in that thread last week quite take my liking.

blah blah blah


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 30, 2007)

dude have you smoking crack ?

there all morelia spilota
every one of the carpets

if there not try and tell me what genus there from
and what species they are
LOL


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 30, 2007)

A lot of people including the Barker's, have Bredli listed as Morelia bredli, which means they are a different species to Morelia spilota, so it depends on what classifcation you want to go by.


----------



## Australis (Nov 30, 2007)

PiMp said:


> there all morelia spilota
> every one of the carpets
> 
> if there not try and tell me what genus there from
> ...



Genus: Morelia
Species: spilota

I think the debate is if the "Bredli" is _M. bredli_ or _M. s. bredli_

Not that Bredli belongs to any other Genus besides _Morelia_


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

hahaha

Long day. I WISH I was smoking something lol.

What I mean't.. Yes, there all under Morelia Spilota, all carpets yes. 

I just wanted to clear up that they are not the same species, your right there all sub species of Morelia Spilota, but sub species breeding to sub species is still creating a hybrid, and thats what I am on about lol...

I give up lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah where the confusion is is between subspecies

and from time to time they get re classified

they all have the same physical appearance
accept for pigmentation and a few minor differances

some tend to grow to different sizes
but at the end of the day there almost the same snake

and in a total different way to dogs for example
there all captive cross bred to and have completly different physical characteristics
over the last few thousand years

it would probably take thousands of yearsor longer as they dont breed as muchof captivecarpet snake breeding to make that much differance physically


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 30, 2007)

So hating Coastals is all down to their colours?? What, not flashy enough?? 

So the personality and captive behaviour of a Coastal means nothing?

Sorry slim6y, i know you only want the haters, but here's a pic of the most attractive python i have ever seen in my life!


----------



## slacker (Nov 30, 2007)

No offence meant, serpenttongue, but to me, that's pretty damned ugly.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 30, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> A lot of people including the Barker's, have Bredli listed as Morelia bredli, which means they are a different species to Morelia spilota, so it depends on what classifcation you want to go by.




yeah thats the thing,depends on whos classification
they debate and change them from time to time
and will continue to as more study is done

it would be funny if someone took a coastal carpet and cross bred it with a bredli
or an imbricata as this wouldnt occur in the wild as there geographically so far apart

people would call out for the blood of the offspring LOL

but coastels overlap with all the other carpets range of habitation normally
especially with diamonds


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

"it would be funny if someone took a coastal carpet and cross bred it with a bredli"

Already been done mate... where ya been!

Coastals DONT overlap with Diamonds... Geeeeeeesssuuuzzzz!!!!

Serp - I bet I can guess the locale of that one ;-)

I'm not a big fan of the hypo either, but I certainly wouldn't say no to one.


----------



## Smittyfish (Nov 30, 2007)

that one looks like a dog turd but its a very pretty dog turd....


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 30, 2007)

hey guys dont get too nasty,.. I havnt read this tread yet, . as Im at work,. hopefully it at least lasts till I get home


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

were not even half way yet are we Joel!!! I hate you! lol

Snakepimp - are you really AlienPunk in disguise???!!

Tell me where Diamonds and Coastals meet in the wild? They dont. 

The range between them is inhabited by natural intergrades... this time WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN SMOKIN haha


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 30, 2007)

Aspidites, i wasn't expecting anyone to like her. I dont go for all the bright, flashy colours and perfect markings (as most do), i tend to see snakes a lot differently to most other keepers, and i think she is absolutely glorious. A real stunner. 



pugsly said:


> Serp - I bet I can guess the locale of that one ;-)


 
Come on then, let's see what ya made of.


----------



## slacker (Nov 30, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> Aspidites, i wasn't expecting anyone to like her. I dont go for all the bright, flashy colours and perfect markings (as most do), i tend to see snakes a lot differently to most other keepers, and i think she is absolutely glorious. A real stunner.



Fair enough, serpenttongue. To each their own, huh?


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

Mission Beach.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

So pugs - doesn't the coastal carpet the most expanse geographic range of any other snake in Australia? 

So it could be possible that diamonds and carpets overlap?


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

Part a) Yes. (Probably anyway)
b) NO.

Coastals are not found ANYWHERE Diamonds are (well... unless its an escaped pet...)


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

haha... so it can happen


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

I give up....


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 30, 2007)

Look at the people who hate Coastals, look at what they keep. Most are from a certain group of people who like to ruin other peoples likes, just because they think it is "fun".

I don't dis-like coastals, nor am I overly fussed about them. But, I don't hate any snake. A snake may be ugly, but I don't hate it. After all we all keep snakes because we like them, do we not?

I know if I had to make a decision between Coastals or no snakes at all, I'd choose the Coastals.


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 30, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> I dis-like hate coastals, nor am I overly fussed about them. QUOTE]
> 
> Who in the what now???


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 30, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> So hating Coastals is all down to their colours?? What, not flashy enough??
> 
> So the personality and captive behaviour of a Coastal means nothing?
> 
> Sorry slim6y, i know you only want the haters, but here's a pic of the most attractive python i have ever seen in my life!



Dude can you edit your post please. Those pics are in very poor taste, no one wants to see that.


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 30, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Part a) Yes. (Probably anyway)
> b) NO.
> 
> Coastals are not found ANYWHERE Diamonds are (well... unless its an escaped pet...)



So how do intergrades occur?


----------



## Australis (Nov 30, 2007)

slim6y said:


> So pugs - doesn't the coastal carpet the most expanse geographic range of any other snake in Australia?



_M. s. mcdowelli_ hardly rates a mention compared to the distribution of other snakes in Australia.

For a start The Western Brown Snake , _Pseudonaja nuchalis_ leaves it for dead!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 30, 2007)

ponybug said:


> ok, i'll post here, yes i have got defencive about my snakes, but tell me anybody that don't defend something they love, hey pugs, how many times have you said something about diamonds not being diamonds, not having a go at you, but i'm just using you as an example,
> 
> now to all those CCLC and coastal haters that really only hate me i'd like to appoligize for sometimes taking things to much to heart, and thats a serious appoligy also, yes i'm addicted to coastals, yes i will defend them until i die, yes i think they are one of the nicest snakes i own, for feeling this way i also appoligize,



That's a bit egocentric... Not everything is about you Steve :lol:


----------



## nightowl (Nov 30, 2007)

Hsut77 said:


> So how do intergrades occur?



How do Diamonds occur? How do Coastals occur? How do MD's occur? Answer those and you will have the answer to your question.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 30, 2007)

Australis said:


> _M. s. mcdowelli_ hardly rates a mention compared to the distribution of other snakes in Australia.
> 
> For a start The Western Brown Snake , _Pseudonaja nuchalis_ leaves it for dead!



Sorry Australis - I was meant to write "largest geographic range of pythons"

Appologies.

They do have a HUGE range!


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

"So how do intergrades occur?"

Is this a G-UP!?!

Again, Coastal are NOT found anywhere NEAR Diamonds.

Intergrades are a 'naturally occuring' python in between the ranges. They are not Coastals, they are not Diamonds. They are Intergrades. Therefore Coastal, and Diamonds, DO NOT OVERLAP.

I suggest reading the sticky thread by Bigguy defining the two....


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry Pugsly it was a G-Up ........couldn't resist.


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

PMSL...

Thank God for that...


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 30, 2007)

You know what is hilarious, this thread has so many people replying. But the anti-haters parade thread has hardly got a single reply.

By my logic that means more people hat coastals than love them. Must be a small club :lol:


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 30, 2007)

no it's more the coastal haters like to try and get a reaction more than the lovers this time! Why should we have to defend a snake we really like? lol you guys are just natural stirrers and will take any chance including this thread to do it  I don't care i know what i like


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 30, 2007)

erm.... what is an intergrade?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 30, 2007)

damn cant believe i missed the last couple of pages and the intergrade G up debate

where coastals overlap with diamonds you get a mixture obviously
but when do you get just diamonds or just carpets??
when do coastals stop then intergrade and then inlands start?
where do jungles come into the equation and coastals cease to be??

being all morelia spilota it could get hard to tell
which is the dominant gene in the gene pool?


----------



## Australis (Nov 30, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Sorry Australis - I was meant to write "largest geographic range of pythons"
> 
> Appologies.
> 
> They do have a HUGE range!



Stimson's? BHP? Woma?


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

"where coastals overlap with diamonds you get a mixture obviously
but when do you get just diamonds or just carpets??
when do coastals stop then intergrade and then inlands start?
where do jungles come into the equation and coastals cease to be??

being all morelia spilota it could get hard to tell
which is the dominant gene in the gene pool?"

This another G Up or what??!

Coastals DONT overlap with Diamonds, for gods sake!!


You JUST get Diamonds from about just South of Port Stephens. You JUST get Coastals from about Coffs Harbour.

In between are NATURAL intergrades... How many times do we need to explain it...


----------



## zulu (Nov 30, 2007)

*re The*

I remember when diamonds were 20 dollars each and carpets were 10 dollars,yeh like the common bluetongue adults 1 dollar and blotched blue tonges 2 dollars that used to be mainly in the daily telegraph free adds section in the late 60s and early 70s i used to love reading those adverts on weekends.The first carpet (coastal) i had was an average adult purchased from Brian Lazell in western sydney,was from brunswick head near the sea,it did very well and i had it a number of years,was like a coffs harbour in colouration,very good colour and markings,10 dollars LOL The coastal carpets are onley common for those that live within their distribution,ive onley caught about half a dozen carpets over the years but many diamonds as they are the norm here.


----------



## hazzard (Nov 30, 2007)

10 reasons I hate coastals;

1) I can't afford them, especially Jay 76's crackers that are in such high demand by the big breeders
2) Because when i'm feeding them to my bhp's i would feel sorry for them if i liked them
3) I got mauled by a big wild one once
4) Because they are linked to a club
5) Because the very definition of a coastal is dubious - a lot of the ones i'm seeing aren't naturally occuring so therefore are no longer coastals
6) Because they have huge clutches and i am too lazy to look after all the hatchlings
7) Because i'm afraid that with the sheer amount of them being bred that some of these animals will end up neglected
8) They take up too much space which i don't have enough of
9) Because i have to keep moving them away from my slasher which makes the job take longer and if i don't the big ones jam the blades
10) I removed a banana bunch cover once and a medium sized one defecated on my face 

Na all the above is crap, the fact of the matter is i'm jealous of everyones impressive collections and it makes me feel like a big man to ridicule others especially Steve. It's like fishing really, a good sport! I think i must be sexually frustrated or something!


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 30, 2007)

its liek the 10th commandment......................thou shall not be shat upon.


----------



## Jungleland (Nov 30, 2007)

Slim6y, I just hate them damn things don't you get it

I don't have to give you a reason why:shock: that's why I only keep a FEW of them like this ones here.

Hey Pugs, were not even half way LOL


----------



## hazzard (Nov 30, 2007)

Jungleland said:


> I don't have to give you a reason why:shock: that's why I only keep a FEW of them like this ones here.
> 
> What locale is that one ?


----------



## Jungleland (Nov 30, 2007)

hazzard said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to give you a reason why:shock: that's why I only keep a FEW of them like this ones here.
> ...


----------



## zulu (Nov 30, 2007)

*re The*



Jungleland said:


> Slim6y, I just hate them damn things don't you get it
> 
> I don't have to give you a reason why:shock: that's why I only keep a FEW of them like this ones here.
> 
> Hey Pugs, were not even half way LOL



Thats a red hot looking python jungleland,soooo dam nice,(dribbles on keyboard)


----------



## Oldbeard (Nov 30, 2007)

Zulu you must be the oldest person on here. How much were the dinosaurs back then? two bob?:lol:
I remember the good old days
This thread is a bit like groundhog day though.


----------



## Jungleland (Nov 30, 2007)

zulu said:


> Thats a red hot looking python jungleland,soooo dam nice,(dribbles on keyboard)


 

Thanks Zulu Man, I'm sure you seen them around back them old days, just did'nt take note of them Snakes like fashion LOL flavour of the month kind of thing

Morelia spilota australiana


----------



## zulu (Nov 30, 2007)

*re The*



Oldbeard said:


> Zulu you must be the oldest person on here. How much were the dinosaurs back then? two bob?:lol:
> I remember the good old days
> This thread is a bit like groundhog day though.



Yeh ime a bit ancient LOLz, fifty one years roaming the planet,Mr Newbeard i dont remember the dinosaurs they i died out when i was a titty sucker,them were the days!


----------



## Oldbeard (Nov 30, 2007)

Lmao:lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 30, 2007)

slim6y said:


> (though in my opinion most coastal poo all over other morelia *except maybe darwins*).



Mmmmmmmm Darwins


----------



## zulu (Nov 30, 2007)

*re The*

Didnt see coastals like yours when i started out jungleland,people didnt breed much,they just went out and caught them or bought them off of someone that had done a trip up north,some incredible looking carpets being bred these days!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 30, 2007)

pugsly said:


> "where coastals overlap with diamonds you get a mixture obviously
> but when do you get just diamonds or just carpets??
> when do coastals stop then intergrade and then inlands start?
> where do jungles come into the equation and coastals cease to be??
> ...




can you read and see dude or are your eyes painted on??

my question didnt state northen most diamonds living further north than the most southernmost carpets,
we all know about the intergrade

before you didnt even know all carpets are the same species M.spilota 

my question was at what point does for example a diamond ,no longer considered to be a
diamond but an intergrade and when does that intergrade cease to be an intergrade and become a coastal carpet?

have you written a paper on it ?wel im puttin it outthere for discussion on this point 
not after retarded answers LOL

it is stated in a complete guide to australian reptiles,which i regard highly as a source of info
"it remains to be demonstrated whether these reprasent valid ssp. or mere colour variants"

peace


----------



## pugsly (Dec 1, 2007)

Mate I have tried to remain civil in this, but you are a complete w.....

First you say:

"where coastals overlap with diamonds you get a mixture obviously"

Then you say:

"my question didnt state northen most diamonds living further north than the most southernmost carpets,"

Your an idiot.

I answered your question also genius:

You JUST get Diamonds from about just South of Port Stephens. You JUST get Coastals from about Coffs Harbour (North).


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 1, 2007)

rip in pugs lol


----------



## pugsly (Dec 1, 2007)

Fair dinkum....

My eyes might be painted on, but at least my brain works..


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 1, 2007)

by definition of an overlap,an intergrade is just that ,your intellect is amazing

dont go spewin hate if you dont understand something

especially when a valid question is asked ,sunshine

we are all interested in the same thing 

come lets cyber hug as herpetological brothers
who love coastal carpets and there intergrades

in a totaly non gay way of corse
hahahaa


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 1, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Fair dinkum....
> 
> My eyes might be painted on, but at least my brain works..




LOL


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2007)

this turned gay  I wanted some real action not some PiMp hugging a pug 

Still... Yes - this thread has whacked on 9 pages and no one is suspended yet! 

But - alas, I have found not ONE coastal hater... A few coastal dislikers... but mostly coastal lovers.

So - imho and theory:

The hypothesis (not described here) (would have) stated that the incidence of coastal carpet haters is increased proportionally by the presence of certian entities or clubs. However, in thorough examination of the scriptures, there is not one person who claims to actually hate coastals and give a reason more valid than they're boring.

Further study is required, inlcuding a pole of over 100 herpetologists that can vote in the parameters of "Love coastal carpets", "Hate coastal carpets (reason required)" and "Don't care at all either way."

However to make a fair test it would be impotant to add the strength based on opinion for the 'love' or 'hate' of the coastals. It would be far more fruitful to have a scale of 1 - 9 with 9 being the highest and 1 being the lowest of the love/hate relationships between the herpetologist and the M.Spilota....


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL a pimp huggin a pug

some people just need a hug slimey,and im just the man to do it

and i think your totaly right with the statment "boring"is certainly not enough valid reason to "hate" a creature when they are just another colour variation on a pythonspecies that they worship
"hating" one cause it killed your family,or stole your girlfriend would be a valid reason LOL

i think it sorta like racial hatred of someone cause there of a differnt skin colour to one you like more


----------



## oniddog (Dec 1, 2007)

im gonna really stir the pot now !
u wanna know wot i think is a really ugly looking snake ???
WOMA's !
Now thats ugly!
They look like a golden piece of POOP with eyes !
Sorta like Mr Hanky !
Now i personsally think its an UglyAss snake but i dont hate them , infact im going to get 1 next year, for that exact reason .
i like ugly wierd stuff , so ill get a woma for no other reason but to point and stare at and have a Quiet giggle to myself at an animal that looks like living POOP with eyes hahahahahahaha
I will call him mr hanky !!
now lets see all the woma babys have a cry at that 1 huh ????

The O'Dogg love's all animals except Cats and Mosquito's


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 1, 2007)

slim6y said:


> this turned gay  I wanted some real action not some PiMp hugging a pug
> 
> Still... Yes - this thread has whacked on 9 pages and no one is suspended yet!
> 
> ...


 
Slimy you just asked the wrong question. It should ve been

who hates coastal lovers?


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 1, 2007)

I think it's a bit pathetic to hate people you don't actually KNOW except over the internet... most of us on here aren't really like this in real life. I doubt i could HATE a person through the internet... although i come close! It's just sad. The written word is so often read the wrong way. If it's internet people you hate and you choose to take it out on a certain type of snake, get a real life. Sorry just my opinion and if you don't agree i really don't care! (i don't actually KNOW anyone in the club, i just think it's weird how much people dislike them without knowing them?)


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 1, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> I think it's a bit pathetic to hate people you don't actually KNOW except over the internet... most of us on here aren't really like this in real life. I doubt i could HATE a person through the internet... although i come close! It's just sad. The written word is so often read the wrong way. If it's internet people you hate and you choose to take it out on a certain type of snake, get a real life. Sorry just my opinion and if you don't agree i really don't care! (i don't actually KNOW anyone in the club, i just think it's weird how much people dislike them without knowing them?)



Until oyu have hated the CCLC, you haven't lived. I wake up every morning and think how can i stir up the lovers this morning.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 1, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with them. there a good first snake. the albinos look good when they come out because they come out in difrent phases


----------



## slim6y (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, the debate hotted up over night - why did I sleep?

Claire throws in the ol' how can you hate something from someone statement...

waruikazi throws in the I live to make other rejects of society's lives miserable...

And Reptile boy posted in the wrong thread... otherwise... what a successful night...

But the best one yet - a coastal stole my girlfriend.... well done pimp - that'll be the real one.. waruikazi - did your family get eaten by a slither of coastals? Did your girlfriend marry one?


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 1, 2007)

no waruikazi's gf got eaten by the CCLC :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 1, 2007)

Pugs are you actually being serious about the locality of the animal serpenttongue posted as being from Mission Beach?

I don't hate coastals but only like a very few and i'm sorry serpentongue but that hypo does absolutely nothing for me at all,not just because of it's colour but it has a terrible looking pattern and i realise you like snakes for different reasons than most but what is it about that snake that makes it the nicest coastal you've ever seen?I'd seriously like to know as there are many more coastals out there that ***** all over that animal in looks including other hypos.To me that's a seriously ugly snake...sorry i mean no disrespect by that but that's my honest opinion.I couldn't possibly hate any morelia and appreciate all of them for what they are and if you seriously hate any type of python you obviously aren't in this hobby for the right reasons.

I am like jungleland and only keep a very small amount of coastals and have only done so over the last few years,previous to that when i very first started out i only kept coastals cause that's all that i could catch and bring home as far as pythons go in my area which was a very long time ago before ppl start jumping up and down about keeping WC animals,didn't even know about licences and if they were even available back then.As has also been said there's some seriously ugly examples of many other morelia,i've seen some dog ugly jungles that's for sure,many of them in fact and i like most find most coastals boring because of their colour,some have awesome patterns but lack the colour but are an interesting animal to keep from a husbandry point of view.

I find the Proserpine type coastals to be some of the nicest i've seen and that's all i keep.I also find most womas ugly wannabe bhp's but recently have seen a few i don't mind at all,it's all personal taste and beauty is in the eye of the beholder,if we all liked the same animals for the same reasons it would be a boring world now wouldn't it,that's what keeps this hobby interesting!I also don't like any of the childrens family except a few that aren't too bad such as indicus's platinumswhich have changed my mind on macs but only the platinums!

Sorry i'm not a hater of coastals but don't think they're the best looking of all the carpets so maybe i shouldn't have posted lol

Also whoever mentioned the albino coastals and that they come in so many phases i'm wondering what you're getting at as far as i'm aware there aren't any people breeding albino coastals not to say there aren't any out there,in fact i'd be surprised if there wasn't but none have been reported or been bred as far as i'm aware??


----------



## Australis (Dec 1, 2007)

BROWNS said:


> Also whoever mentioned the albino coastals and that they come in so many phases i'm wondering what you're getting at as far as i'm aware there aren't any people breeding albino coastals not to say there aren't any out there,in fact i'd be surprised if there wasn't but none have been reported or been bred as far as i'm aware??






Morelia hunter said:


> Mine should be breeding this season and I should have the following het for albino animals: Jungle, murray darling( these I think might be true axanthic animals), coastal, prosepine, Cape Yourk, and of course the original north western. I might also try to see what happens when you put them with diamonds and bredli. I also have some pairings with Animals what i think might be genetically striped.




There you go BROWNS.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 1, 2007)

Australis said:


> There you go BROWNS.


 
hahah he left off GTP ... het albino carpondro :shock::evil:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 1, 2007)

Lots of hybrids there,everything but coastals..


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 1, 2007)

I found this picture on the Reptiles Australia Forums.

It's a coastal carpet python and a sorong green tree python.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 1, 2007)

BROWNS said:


> Pugs are you actually being serious about the locality of the animal serpenttongue posted as being from Mission Beach?
> 
> I don't hate coastals but only like a very few and i'm sorry serpentongue but that hypo does absolutely nothing for me at all,not just because of it's colour but it has a terrible looking pattern and i realise you like snakes for different reasons than most but what is it about that snake that makes it the nicest coastal you've ever seen?I'd seriously like to know as there are many more coastals out there that ***** all over that animal in looks including other hypos.To me that's a seriously ugly snake...sorry i mean no disrespect by that but that's my honest opinion.
> .


 
Pugsly, that coastals locale is MUCH further south of Mission Beach.

BROWNS, i've always liked really dirty looking pythons. Drab, dirty, faded pythons. This is probably because when i started keeping reptiles as a kid, this is how most looked (the ones i saw and kept, anyway). So i've always kept the image of drab pythons in my mind all these years and felt that thats how they should look. I like a python that can be layed down on dirt ground and it just blends right in.

I guess another reason for liking the drab pythons is because of all the hype that surrounds all the colourful snakes with perfect markings. I have always been turned off by any kind of hype so perhaps i just unconciously gravite to the drab pythons that aren't getting any positive attention.

However, i can still understand why so many dont like the dirty looking ones, and that's cool with me. I like all pythons regardless of colours and markings and still keep flashy snakes.... after all - they're SNAKES!!!. Most of my collection is made up of flashy looking reptiles and i love 'em all.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 1, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> I found this picture on the Reptiles Australia Forums.
> 
> It's a coastal carpet python and a sorong green tree python.


 
I like it .. so hate me


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 1, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> I like it .. so hate me



I love it too.


----------



## Australis (Dec 1, 2007)

BROWNS said:


> Lots of hybrids there,everything but coastals..



True, but the Bi-products will become "Coastals" like a lot of mongrel carpets do.

Just about anything will pass as a "Coastal" with out too much question.


----------



## Australis (Dec 1, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> I like it .. so hate me



Done.


----------



## cement (Dec 1, 2007)

I love coastals because their big, beautiful, intelligent................... Oh hang on ,i'm in the wrong thread, does this thread have a twin?

haha, i like all snakes baked ,boiled or fried.


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 1, 2007)

What does snake taste like?


----------



## cement (Dec 1, 2007)

Mostly chicken except for coastals they taste funny.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Dec 1, 2007)

bloody ugly things.cant even give these things away


----------



## PimmsPythons (Dec 1, 2007)

heres another one taking up space


----------



## horsenz (Dec 1, 2007)

slimebo said:


> bloody ugly things.cant even give these things away



look just to help you out i will take them


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 1, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Until oyu have hated the CCLC, you haven't lived. I wake up every morning and think how can i stir up the lovers this morning.



Haha Waruikazi i'm worried about you if THAT makes your day! I think you need to get off the net and take this anger out on something else.... oh dear!


----------



## richardsc (Dec 1, 2007)

persoanally i love the coastals,my way of thinking is people say there dull and uninteresting as there very common in captivity,also cheap to buy,being as they are frequently bred and have been for years,they also lay large clutches for a carpet,i hear people say there dull color wise,variety of browns in them ect,but if thats the case,why do people like olives ect,sure coastals arent colorful like a black and gold jungle,a diamond,but i fail to see how u could call them dull,reading a few threads on here,people saying things like they are interbred with diamonds,i dont like them,ect ect,what about all the other varietys that are cross bred,im sure every subspecies has been crossed with another,on purpose or not,fact is it happens,does that mean all carpets are dull and boring,everyone has there tastes though,and its quite amuzing sitting back and reading these threads,some good points are raised,along with some rather odd ones,but its good to see what people think of such things,some people take it to heart,but i guess there just passionate,keep up the posts guys and gals


----------



## richardsc (Dec 1, 2007)

what species would we say was ugly if we had pure albino coastals,i say pure as im sure the darwins are being crossed with others,money means more to some than the animal


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 1, 2007)

richardsc said:


> what species would we say was ugly if we had pure albino coastals,i say pure as im sure the darwins are being crossed with others,money means more to some than the animal



It would still be coastals.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 1, 2007)

And people call themselves reptile lovers. Your all sick!

Simone.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 1, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> And people call themselves reptile lovers. Your all sick!
> 
> Simone.



I've been sick all day. I was stuck on a boat for most of the morning vomitting every 20 mins. I blame it on all this talk of coastals.


----------



## pugsly (Dec 2, 2007)

Serp, guess was only due to a friend of yours' location, nothing on the actualy look of the snake lol... ;-)


----------



## Charlie V (Dec 2, 2007)

I love coastal carpets.

I hate Albino snakes.

I love pizza.

I hate curry.

I love Rembrandt.

I hate Picasso.

It's all just a matter of perspective.


----------



## Whisper (Dec 2, 2007)

*As good as any other snake...*

I have one and he is a little ripper, my coastal rock's!

"GO THE COASTAL"


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 2, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Serp, guess was only due to a friend of yours' location, nothing on the actualy look of the snake lol... ;-)


 
No prob, Pugs.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 2, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> So hating Coastals is all down to their colours?? What, not flashy enough??
> 
> So the personality and captive behaviour of a Coastal means nothing?
> 
> Sorry slim6y, i know you only want the haters, but here's a pic of the most attractive python i have ever seen in my life!



Those pics do not do her justice, she is much brighter than that.

She is a fabulous snake.

Simone.


----------



## zulu (Dec 2, 2007)

*re The*

Its unusual snake simone and supertongue,its light like a hypo with black speckles,a reverse diamond thingy lacky


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 2, 2007)

Charlie V said:


> I love coastal carpets.
> 
> I hate Albino snakes.
> 
> ...



No it's a matter of taste. Those with good taste don't like coastals, those with bad taste start clubs about them


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 2, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Serp, guess was only due to a friend of yours' location, nothing on the actualy look of the snake lol... ;-)


 

lol pugs, you made that one too easy to work out


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 2, 2007)

i have 3 coastals and i have to downsize my snakes and they will be the first to go,i like them but after owning these port mac's i have the coastals are just plain and boring now


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 2, 2007)

Good idea Hobbo. I bet it was an easy decision to make. But you may have to give them away because not very many poeple like them.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 2, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Serp, guess was only due to a friend of yours' location, nothing on the actualy look of the snake lol... ;-)




Pugs not real good back peddling there mate!After all your education on localities of diamonds etc you have just proved you have absolutely no clue as to carpet localities other than where you live which seems to come more from other peoples experience and not your own.Even if you had read the books you have recommended many people to do you would know the answer to the question which by the way has nothing to do with where certain people live.That's like something i heard many years ago from some armchair expert which was the snake was a Mackayi similar to a stimsoni etc because the breeder of the animal came from Mackay:lol:Frieken HILARIOUS I TELLS YA:LOL:

Come on now Pugs,fairdinkum mate how many hypo coastals have you ever heard of being found in the Mission Beach area?The only morelia you will find there are cheynei and the amythestine!

No offence mate but you asked for that one,the most ridiculous statement you've come out with yet but i'm sure you'll try back peddling out of this one somehow too?????


----------



## Jungleland (Dec 2, 2007)

BROWNS said:


> Pugs not real good back peddling there mate!After all your education on localities of diamonds etc you have just proved you have absolutely no clue as to carpet localities other than where you live which seems to come more from other peoples experience and not your own.Even if you had read the books you have recommended many people to do you would know the answer to the question which by the way has nothing to do with where certain people live.That's like something i heard many years ago from some armchair expert which was the snake was a Mackayi similar to a stimsoni etc because the breeder of the animal came from Mackay:lol:Frieken HILARIOUS I TELLS YA:LOL:
> 
> Come on now Pugs,fairdinkum mate how many hypo coastals have you ever heard of being found in the Mission Beach area?The only morelia you will find there are cheynei and the amythestine!
> 
> No offence mate but you asked for that one,the most ridiculous statement you've come out with yet but i'm sure you'll try back peddling out of this one somehow too?????


 
Hey Browny, go tell us what you're really thinking don't go holding back lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL owned


may this thread never die


----------



## Colin (Dec 3, 2007)

Personally I love morelia and find them very interesting. I've seen some coastals than I would kill to own and others that are a bit drab with ugly patterns. But I have seen the same on most species. Half of the jungles that I've seen on here and elsewhere wouldn't make it into my collection, but their owners probably love them. 

Just because coastals are common and a lot of their locality types are dubious is not the fault of the animals. Its the fault of the keepers and their down right ignorance. But no one seems to blame themselves, as its easier to blame the animals. 

The thing is beauty is in the eye of the beholder and if someone loves their animals then thats a good thing in my view. Just because its not our first choice of reptile or a cracker looking holdback shouldn't be a reason to trash a species. 

Every single person that says they 'dont like coastals' would give their right arm to own some animals like Jungleland has bred for a start. 

Just because a reptile is common and cheap shouldn't make it undesirable to true reptile keepers. Leave coastals alone  and grow up.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 3, 2007)

Jungles are just coastals... There I said it!

I know you're all thinking it... but Darwins are just coastals...

Look.. they're all 'just coastals' and if you would own one... good on yer... 

So far waruikazi is thew only official disliker of coastals and is severely out numbered by the lovers on this thread - for some strange reason - because that's the exact people I didn't want to hear from.... 

My theory is coastal owners and likers and lovers can't read as - but clearly the coastal haters don't read!

Where is your CCHC waruikazi? Where are they now?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Where is your CCHC waruikazi? Where are they now?



Currently re-grouping and planning a new wave of attack on those ugly things. Without giving too much away we will begin the next phase soon which will be launched from Gosford. Finally the diamonds will get something back.


----------



## pugsly (Dec 3, 2007)

Browns mate....

You missed the point entirely ok..

Give Serp or Codered or (SIMONE) a pm and they might fill you in....

Your right on one level, my knowledge of Coastal locale's is nothing compared to Diamonds, of course.


----------



## Colin (Dec 3, 2007)

(imo) morelia is a much more interesting group than antaresia, liasis or aspidites


----------



## pugsly (Dec 3, 2007)

Haven't we all realised by now this is just a post count exercise?

I mean I thought I posted alot. Slim6y has 3200 in just over 1 year!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 3, 2007)

3181 thank you pugsly - and I am an 'active' member of APS 

And it's closer to a year and a half than just over a year - and if I didn't strongly beleive that there was coastal 'haters' then I would never have needed to post this - which has added how many - less than 0.1% of my overall post count... 

If you want to know - in my year and a half I have never been relegated to the 900 second rule! So I am well within my guidelines 

Now back to the coastal haters!


----------



## Miss B (Dec 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> 3181 thank you pugsly - and I am an 'active' member of APS


 
Me too  

'Active member' sounds so much better than 'post wh0re' :lol:

Anyways, I wouldn't say I 'hate' coastals but I certainly don't like them, and I'm entitled to my opinion :twisted:

I think it's a rather ridiculous notion that all reptile keepers should love all types of reptiles, haha, how dumb..!! That theory is a little too 'lovey dovey' for this little black duck  I am a huge dog lover... does that mean I have to love every breed? Hell no!


----------



## Isis (Dec 3, 2007)

Couldnt agree more MissB an all accounts.

I havent seen one coastal that I would ever like to have. Thats my opinion and I am entitled to it. And yes B I too am a dog lover but cant stand certain breeds. I think they are far too common and basically just ugly and boring.


----------



## Hetty (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd get a jag or one of those really good hypos, with no black _at all_.

Otherwise I wouldn't get a coastal. Too big, and usually not very attractive.


----------



## Forensick (Dec 3, 2007)

bleh at hypos

i want a fully hyper anything


----------



## Colin (Dec 3, 2007)

Isis said:


> I havent seen one coastal that I would ever like to have..



have a look at some of Jungleland's or at some of TrueBlue's hypo coastals. 

but each to their own I guess. I wouldn't have a bearded dragon if it was for free and came with $50 in its pocket :lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 3, 2007)

so much snake snobbery,
snobbing the poor old coastal
its like its nazi germany and coastals are jews
lots of people would rather see them sent to the gas chambers
poor old coastals
LOL


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 3, 2007)

my opinion is,

all snakes are pretty in thier own way 
it doesnt matter who likes or dislikes and for whatever reasons hates.
they are all beautiful to me 


said,

Nat 

(oh, and coastals rock )


----------



## slim6y (Dec 3, 2007)

My coastals are jews? Oh no... I wondered why there was a jewellery store and a bank in their enclosure....

I've been waiting for you Isis to come out of the woodwork...

I was wanting something far more agressive from you - but alas I was let down  it's just a colour thing... pure racism not speciesm.

Still - jungles and darwins and the rest are only coastals with a different name... Do you like any of those Isis?


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 3, 2007)

PiMp said:


> so much snake snobbery,
> snobbing the poor old coastal
> its like its nazi germany and coastals are jews
> lots of people would rather see them sent to the gas chambers
> ...


 

lol, is that why people were putting "jew" or "not jew" in their sigs .. or was there some other anatomical reason?


----------



## Isis (Dec 3, 2007)

Colin said:


> have a look at some of Jungleland's or at some of TrueBlue's hypo coastals.
> 
> but each to their own I guess. I wouldn't have a bearded dragon if it was for free and came with $50 in its pocket :lol:



Ive looked at them to see if there was anything to change my mind.....but no still wouldnt have one even if it was given to me...

Well maybe to feed my BHP but then again maybee not


----------



## Isis (Dec 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> My coastals are jews? Oh no... I wondered why there was a jewellery store and a bank in their enclosure....
> 
> I've been waiting for you Isis to come out of the woodwork...
> 
> ...



NO...dont like em at all......I actually think they are bloody ugly. Its all in the head shape and the eyes.....bloody ugly

.they make my BHP gag.....(joking)....


----------



## Forensick (Dec 3, 2007)

Isis said:


> NO...dont like em at all......I actually think they are bloody ugly. Its all in the head shape and the eyes.....bloody ugly
> 
> .they make my BHP gag.....(joking)....



thats a horrible thing to say about jews!

some of my best roast meat was jewish


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 3, 2007)

Go have a ham sandwich Seinfeild!


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 3, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Haven't we all realised by now this is just a post count exercise?
> 
> I mean I thought I posted alot. Slim6y has 3200 in just over 1 year!



The last time sweet little alby and I did that alby got banned for a week and I copped a warning . Oh well, here's to the post count....................BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simone


----------

